
Make every day feel like Saturday - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/CharlieCleveland/20140127/209386/Make_every_day_feel_like_Saturday.php
======
fsckin
Charlie is a pretty remarkable guy. I fondly remember playing NS1 shortly
after it was released and seeing him join pub games on a regular basis -- it
was nice to see a game dev who enjoys the results of their work.

I now work in the games biz and although every day doesn't feel like Saturday,
it's pretty close.

